# Adoptiion??



## wowwy

ok so me not know alot about dwarf hamsters touched my dwarf hamsters baby 2 times and she indeed abadoned it. So i know alot of poeple were saying that if i foster the baby with mice babies it wouldnt be fair for the mice babies, im sorry but if some people were in my shoes they would do the same!! it was my first dwarf hamster baby so i didnt know much about handling at what age pedi stuff like that. I didnt think she would actually abandone her baby?!?!? So i pretty much had no choice but to foster the dwarf baby so the mice. I mean well and it seems it is working.
I could not let the baby die. Its little crys made me fall in love instintly. So helpless and motherless


----------



## MissPorter13

Poor thing, though in future I'd advise doing a bit more research before the breeding/birth so you know what can be done and what to expect. I can understand the position you're in and as long as Mother mouse doesn't have many other babies, the baby mice and hamster are of a very similar age and the hamster appears to be healthy I think you have probably made the right decision for your situation.
Keep us updated on how things go, and good luck to you and the bub!


----------



## wowwy

thank you and i will be doing updates and stuff but i did do research about breeeding and birth but on every thing i read it said not to touch the babies until there eyes are open and walking around. I did not beleive it cause i bred syrian hamsters before and i touched there babies and they did not abandoned them but i geuss dwarf are different? and she did not have a milk band and now she does  i thinks the baby is a girl cause i can see nipples ?


----------



## MissPorter13

I think Dwarf/Roborovski hamsters are generally more neurotic and sensitive than the Syrians which always seem much calmer anyway. And that's good news on the milk band  Nipple wise I know that male rats/mice lack nipples so yes I would assume it's the same for hamsters. Congrats on your little Girl


----------



## wowwy

i did leave the male in the cage with the female dwarf cause i read that you can, he did not harm the baby at all. But right after birth he probly mated again so if she has babies again then i am going to take out the male just incase. And she was also a first time mother too. ill make sure not to touch the babies next time<3


----------



## MissPorter13

Definitely right on the not touching, just as a precaution. It may be worth considering though that she may not have very good parenting skills- either because it was her first or possibly even just in general. Of course hopefully that's not the case.
The last thing I would say would be to really consider leaving him in with her. Male dwarf hamsters are usually really good fathers and give the mother huge amounts of support once they've given birth. He's already proven to you that he's a good and trustworthy Dad so it may well be worth leaving him with her just to give her company, a helping hand and probably increased confidence. Both you and her will have learned lessons from the first time and things should hopefully be smoother and easier this time around. 
Best of luck with whatever you choose to do


----------



## wowwy

Im deffenitly going to take your advise i thank you so very much with every thing. I hope that it was just cause she was a first time mother. If not i do have some experience with raising orphan rodents. So this will prove every thing. And she was a very good mum till i touched the baby so i think thats the reason. Your advise would help me in the long run and now.


----------



## MissPorter13

No problem, and happy I could help!


----------



## wowwy

the baby is doing very well im so glad it worked lol


----------



## MissPorter13

Ah I'm pleased for the pair of you, would love to see some pics in the future!


----------



## wowwy

as soon as i can get a camera lol i will post pics deffenitly ima post a pic of the baby dwarf with the mice lol. i think people may not like that tho cause this is a mice forum. But then again people are very weloming to anything?? i dont know but ima post pics any way lol


----------



## besty74

you should post a picture, it will be very interesting to see.


----------



## wowwy

OK so how do you post pics every time i go to do it, it says "Sorry, the board attachment quota has been reached" wtf so ennoying?


----------



## MissPorter13

I attach all my photos by uploading them onto another website (Tumblr for me, but facebook, flickr etc, will work too) and then right clicking the image and selecting 'open image in new tab'. Then (on this site) use the 'img' button above where you input the text and copy and past the images URL where the cursor appears. Submit the message and the images will be there!

It may seem long-winded but IMO it works better/quicker and is easier!


----------



## wowwy

ok so your just gonna have to copy and past on a new tab sorry 
C:\Users\Anne\Pictures\baby.jpg


----------



## wowwy

same here too just copy and past to another tab

C:\Users\Anne\Pictures\baby mice.jpg

C:\Users\Anne\Pictures\dwarf baby.jpg

C:\Users\Anne\Pictures\siamese.jpg


----------



## MissPorter13

Those codes will only work on your computer because the images are stored there. You would have to paste the image codes from another website that has the pictures on them in order for it to work. If you get desperate and really want them on here I'd be happy to post them here for you if you emailed/Pm'd them to me or something.


----------



## wowwy

i think i can email them to you i fyou give me your email i will do that cause i honestly dont know how to upload them here lol


----------



## wowwy




----------



## wowwy

lol i found out how cause i was just coping the url and pastind it to the img button but put 2 and 2 together and i got it lol


----------



## wowwy




----------



## besty74

awww thats cute


----------



## wowwy

the baby dwarfs mother abandoned it so now the mouse is its mommy lol


----------



## MissPorter13

Oh, they're adorable! Momma Mouse is gorgeous too


----------



## wowwy

thanks there are doing so well


----------

